# Velux window on front facing roof.



## nudger (24 Sep 2013)

Are there planning restrictions on installing Velux windows on the front of houses in the Dublin area.

It would be just I 55cmx98cm to let more light into the upstairs of the house which is a 2 story terraced house.


----------



## threebedsemi (24 Sep 2013)

Its not exempted development, which is listed here, starting from page 237:

http://www.environ.ie/en/Legislation/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,32878,en.pdf

Any works not listed in this schedule are, generally, considered to be 'development' and thus require planning permission. The size of the window does not matter with regard to this.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## daithi28 (25 Sep 2013)

^^ +1

However, some Planning Offices _may _consider on a case by case basis that, notwithstanding the fact that it's not listed under exempted development, the insertion of a velux on the front face of a roof is a non-material change to the building that does not deem it inconsistent with itself or with other property in the area.

Like I said, it's on a case by case basis depending on the type of property, whether its within an ACA etc etc etc. and not all Local Authorities do this. There appears to be some relaxation by some LA's in recent times because of the arrival in the 2007 Exempted Development Regs for solar panels on the roof of a house which are certainly more prominant than a rooflight!


----------

